# Unusual Grulla Color (AQHA Stallon)



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

dunno about the horse colour or anything

But hes stunning !!



Infact Ive seen the leg colourings on a horse before thinking about it. It wasin a magazine like. on one of them horse that have waved coats.Forgotten the breeds name.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Unusual to see them that pronounced. Pretty cool.


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

WOW. No idea what it's called, but I LOVE THAT COLOR!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very pretty coloring!


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

WOW. No idea what it's called, but I LOVE THAT COLOR!!


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

WOW. No idea what it's called, but I LOVE THAT COLOR!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

FlutingRider said:


> WOW. No idea what it's called, but I LOVE THAT COLOR!!


He's grulla. Just a very, very pronounced grulla...a textbook example, I'd say.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

the last two don't look like the same horse(?)

i've never seen the red on the legs (or at least that pronounced!)


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

its called a Tiger Striped Grulla, i found one on line the other day, i thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

My friend has a grullo.
Actually, where I show there are a bit of grullos.


----------



## jdaues (Aug 26, 2008)

really beautiful


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

WOW... Never mind the legs, I LOVE the silver!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice! I think those legs make him unique.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Omg I wantssss! Most gorgeous horse I've ever seen. xD


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've actually seen lots of horses this color.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

in the 2nd pic it looks like hes got an ugly head. 

his legs look like zebra markings.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> the last two don't look like the same horse(?)
> 
> i've never seen the red on the legs (or at least that pronounced!)


it looks like they flipped his mane over in one of the pics .. 

he is goregous... i love him =]


----------



## doc_western (Aug 6, 2008)

wow........he is stunning  i _love _grulla's!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He's really gorgeous....in fact, those photos look as if they were taken at the Minnesota Horse Expo, I was there this year and that stallion looks very familiar, I think I may have seen him there.....we saw soooo many horses tho. Anyway, he's fabulous!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

That is very cool. It's like a smokey gray. I like ...


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

maby he was body clipped my horse always turnes a light dun color and hes a copper dun and you can c his strips better when he is clipped too


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think he was body clipped... the grullas I saw at the Expo (and I think he was one of them, because I remember that name) were not clipped at all. Some grullas are just that color....it's really cool!


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I think he was at the expo that you mentioned. Go to the very first post and click on the link where these pictures orginiated from. 

It is suppose to be the same horse in all pictures. Some horses look different at different angles.


----------



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

In Australia (and I thought the U.S. as well) we call these 'duns'. This one would be considered a red or bay dun. If this horse was DNA tested for dun factor, it would come back positive. Dun factors include dorsal stripe, leg barring, shoulder shadowing, ear tipping, guard hairs on mane and tail, masking or cobwebbing on the face, etc. This horse shows classic dun factors with really beautiful leg barring. 

Genetically, 'grulla' is simply a dark coated horse with dun factor - I don't believe there is a 'grulla' gene, most commonly they are black buckskins ('smokey blacks') with dun factor. The genes at work are the dun gene (which may be a series of genes since there are many factors involved and it's rare for a horse to display all factors) and, frequently, the cream gene.

Very nice horse.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Sara said:


> FlutingRider said:
> 
> 
> > WOW. No idea what it's called, but I LOVE THAT COLOR!!
> ...


I agree. Grulla or Grullo is one of the coat colors like Palomino or Dun that varies in depth.... kinda makes it more fun! My barn owned have a Chocolate Tobiano Grulla mare as well as a Silver Grulla mare and they couldn't be more different in depth of color (they're half sisters).


----------

